

Visa Invests in Square for Mobile Payments - JCB_K
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/27/visa-invests-in-square-for-mobile-payments/

======
JCB_K
This is a very good, and to me a very surpising move by Visa. Instead of
ignoring innovation (like brick&mortar bookstores, cable companies), they
embrace it. Something I definitely didn't expect from a corporate mogul like
Visa.

